# Repairing a bite suit



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

I need to replace the velcro on the jacket of a bite suit. Recently, I took a leg sleeve to our local shoe repair guy and he replaced the velcro with d-rings and loops, but this jacket is a bit more challenging. First, Fouad, the repair guy wants to use sew on velcro without glue because the glue buggers up the needle. Second, the only industrial strength velcro I can find has glue on the back.Fouad's setup strikes me as being a pretty basic affair. Should I be looking for a shoe repair place that has more resources or should i be taking the suit to another craftsman like an upholsterer? Could I sew it myself with an upholstery needle and an awl or some sort of set up like that?Thanks for any input you might be able to give.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Margaret Wheeler said:


> I need to replace the velcro on the jacket of a bite suit. Recently, I took a leg sleeve to our local shoe repair guy and he replaced the velcro with d-rings and loops, but this jacket is a bit more challenging. First, Fouad, the repair guy wants to use sew on velcro without glue because the glue buggers up the needle. Second, the only industrial strength velcro I can find has glue on the back.Fouad's setup strikes me as being a pretty basic affair. Should I be looking for a shoe repair place that has more resources or should i be taking the suit to another craftsman like an upholsterer? Could I sew it myself with an upholstery needle and an awl or some sort of set up like that?Thanks for any input you might be able to give.


 Boat or canvas top shop. Heavy duty machines with lots of POWER!


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Boat or canvas top shop. Heavy duty machines with lots of POWER!


 
That's a good idea. Thanks Howard.!


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Margaret,
I hand sewn the extra sleeve parts of a Can-Am suit to convert it to being able to have the bite bar/velcro on the arms. You can use an awl or a carpet/upholstry needle. I used the curved one. It definately takes a lot of time and patience, but it worked really well.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> Hi Margaret,
> I hand sewn the extra sleeve parts of a Can-Am suit to convert it to being able to have the bite bar/velcro on the arms. You can use an awl or a carpet/upholstry needle. I used the curved one. It definately takes a lot of time and patience, but it worked really well.


 
Good to know Maureen... I'm going to go that route if Fouad decides he doesn't want to hassle with the glued industrial strength velcro. A seamstress I ain't but I think I can sew black velcro on a beat up stinky old suit lol.

TYVM!


----------



## Mike Spivey (Jan 1, 2010)

McMaster Carr or some of the other industrial supply places carry a velcro that is tougher than the usual hook and nap type we are used to seeing. It is actually a sheet of post and balls on both side that stick together real well and don't get hogged up with hair, thread, lint, grass etc. We used to use it for putting safety skirts around the launch vehicles when I worked out at the space center. 
Also check places like Trident Fabrics, Weaver leather supply and some of the other fabric and fastener supply firms. They all carry different types of velcro. It may not be called velcro but it does the same job.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Hook and loop fastener comes in all weights and come with or without adhesive - best source - canvas repair/marine suppliers.

An automatic awl http://us.binnacle.com/p2473/OSBORNE-AUTOMATIC-AWL/product_info.html will really make your job waaay easier if you go the hand repair method. 

If you have a place that repair hockey pads/gloves goalie eqpt etc they should have the ability to fix a bite suit.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Whoa! Thanks for all the great info folks!

Fouad broke six needles on his sewing machine but he did a nice job. I only wanted the most external placket repaired but he replaced all the velcro on the jacket front cuz he's a perfectionist. 

Next project is some bite pants, but I'm not sure what the problem is. I'll be using the info you all have so generously provided when I get them.

Again, THANKS!\\/


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Great work Margaret!


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Julie Blanding said:


> Great work Margaret!


 
8) 
I'm so pro at begging poor Fouad to fix things that he's not really set up for that he is going to flip the CLOSED sign when he next sees me coming! 

Thanks Julie!


----------

